# Clock/movement for starter



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking on ebay for something on which to learn, I feel, as a complete novice, at a loss regarding what to buy. Could anyone advise please? A mantle clock perhaps? Working, or "for spares or repair"? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance. Phil.

Sorry, I should have clarified , when I said starter, that I am thinking of clock/watch repairs as a possible hobby. Phil.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Obviously buy cheap, start with a basic clock nothing fancy, and a complete clock.

Do not buy a modern Clock, nastily built and a pain to work with. Mantle ones are a good start nice sized and commonly on sale. Buying one incomplete will cause problems, as then you need to find parts.

Find one you like the look off, will give you more instinct to complete a fix.

I am sure if you have some in mind people on here will advice you.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

An old smiths clock, timepiece only would be a good starting point

You need to decide if your going down the clock road or watch road as both use different tools and shall we say a different philosophy in repairing them.

If you wish to go down the watch road first then a nice old Ingersol pocket watch without any luminous material on the hands or dial, this would have a pin pallet escapement and also a good starting point


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

So buy a working one rather than "for spares or repair"? Otherwise I guess I don't know if parts are missing.


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

By the way, I've got an old Smiths Empire pocket watch but it has luminous hands - is that an issue? Phil.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Phil C said:


> By the way, I've got an old Smiths Empire pocket watch but it has luminous hands - is that an issue? Phil.


 Have a read of this and make your own mind up!

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/luminous.php


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks ziggy1024. Wish I'd read that before I bought it! Phil.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Phil C said:


> Thanks ziggy1024. Wish I'd read that before I bought it! Phil.


 i suggest a very comen vintage pocket watch, this alows buying "parts watches" like elgin or walthum. vin


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Do most vintage watches and pocket watches have luminous painted hands and therefore a possible radioactive issue? If so then that must be quite limiting for anyone who prefers to be very careful about it.

Also, is it often an issue with clocks?

Phil.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Luminous could be a problem pre 1955, but with all the bits i got not found one which game me my 4 eyes 

i bought a machine of e-bay to test, Broadband is going to warp my head, and the Microwave fry me ! But always better to be save, and do not eat the Watch.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not an issue with clocks, they got round the problem back in the day by making a "Night Clock" which consisted of a revolving disk with the number of the hours cut out the disk, behind the disk would go a candle and the timepiece rotated the disk

As time went on you could see what time it was, sadly most of these clocks caught fire! :laugh: But a few are about

As already said with watches with lume just be careful, just start with something without lume, then do your research if you wish to take one apart with lume


----------



## stuboy57 (Mar 8, 2017)

Start on a mantel clock...look on ebay for one that the buyer states it's overwound (you cannot overwind a clock)....or contact me and I will send you a mantel clock to work on


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks stuboy57. I'll look on ebay. You can see on my other post ("Starting out") that I am a bit at a loss as to how to reassemble a small timepiece (about two inches diameter), but hopefully a mantle clock mechanism will be a bit bigger and so hopefully more manageable. Phil.


----------

